
DOD Trends You’ll Hear at Summit - immixG
https://blog.immixgroup.com/2016/10/12/dod-trends-youll-hear-at-summit/
======
lexmo
This was very informative last year

~~~
immixG
We are glad you enjoyed last year's briefings and we hope to see you again
this November!

